# Shooting for my Italian friends and the others too :)



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

A little video with some shooting and a "ciao" for all the Italians in the forum.

Take care

Volp


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Always awesome and inspiring ... thank you.*


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Always awesome and inspiring ... thank you.*


Thanks my Friend! :thumbsup:

Take care!

Volp


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Stupendo video
Grazie per il pensiero Fraté


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Widget said:


> Stupendo video
> Grazie per il pensiero Fraté


Grazie fratello!

Volevo salutarvi tutti e complimentarmi con tutti voi.....questo gruppo di italiani sta' facendo diventare ancora più grande di quello che già e' questo fantastico Forum.

Bravi


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Penso di parlare a nome di tutti ...
Ci inchiniamo alla tua bravura e alla tua persona


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Widget said:


> Penso di parlare a nome di tutti ...
> Ci inchiniamo alla tua bravura e alla tua persona


Troppo buono! 

Grazie di cuore socio!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Without any doubt you are a part of a world slingshot élite.
Personally I think you are part of a nice guy world élite too 
So, I agree with what Widget said.
To me is an Honor the friendship with a great shooter, but is more honor the friendship with a great man.
Thanks for the funny video and thanks for missed that cap  so we can know you are human!!!   
Take care socio!


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Grande Pablo,

mi unisco ai commenti di Widget e Marco. "You are The Best" sia come tiratore che soprattutto per la simpatia che praticamente esce dal monitor.

Grazie per il video e per il "saltello" che ho preso come dedica personale.

Stammi bene ....un abbraccio. :wave: :wave:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: MITICO!!!!

Grazie per il pensiero che hai avuto dedicandoci il magnifico video!!!

Mi dispiace la lontananza che non ti permette di chattare con noi su telegram per motivi di fuso orario.

Quando torni faccelo sapere che possiamo trovare il modo per una riunione con i piedi sotto il tavolo e una pizza o altro.

Naturalmente il compito di sparecchiare il tavolo a fine pasto è tutto tuo. Ciao e un saluto a colei che ti ha colpito al cuore :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Exemplary shooting as always Volp. Your videos transport me to a time of Burma Shave signs, malt shops, and bootleg whiskey. I never lived any of that, but I thank you for the taste.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Without any doubt you are a part of a world slingshot élite.
> Personally I think you are part of a nice guy world élite too
> So, I agree with what Widget said.
> To me is an Honor the friendship with a great shooter, but is more honor the friendship with a great man.
> ...


that evil cap!! It moved :rofl:

thanks a lot my friend!



DEDO said:


> Grande Pablo,
> 
> mi unisco ai commenti di Widget e Marco. "You are The Best" sia come tiratore che soprattutto per la simpatia che praticamente esce dal monitor.
> 
> ...


propio cosi! dopo il tuo messaggio ho pensato devo dedicare alcuni saltelli a Dedo! 

Un abbraccio!!



slingshotnew said:


> :bowdown: MITICO!!!!
> 
> Grazie per il pensiero che hai avuto dedicandoci il magnifico video!!!
> 
> ...


Prima di tirare con la fionda tutti mi conoscevano per essere il campione dei "piedi sotto il tavolo!" sono pronto per tornare alle mie origini 

ma dopo non so' se saro' capace di sparecchiare il tavolo :rofl:

Grazie di cuore socio


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Exemplary shooting as always Volp. Your videos transport me to a time of Burma Shave signs, malt shops, and bootleg whiskey. I never lived any of that, but I thank you for the taste.


Thanks a lot CornDawg!! You have always the rare ability with your comments to make me smile at the same time impress me.

I would say thanks for the taste too!! 

Volp


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> thanks for missed that cap  so we can know you are human!!!


I would not be so sure about that, I think it was just bluff 

Excellent shooting once again.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shooting as usual. And I know you missed that one shot on purpose just so us mere mortals would not feel so bad ... :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for missed that cap  so we can know you are human!!!
> ...


Thanks a lot my friend!!!  you made me smile!!



Charles said:


> Lovely shooting as usual. And I know you missed that one shot on purpose just so us mere mortals would not feel so bad ... :wave:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


That 1" bottle cap looked directly into my eyes and I dropped my concentration hahaha but the second time I could escape from his magic trap and boom!  
Thanks a lot Charles!!
Take care


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Como siempre amigo me gusta sus videos. Que buen puntaria! Sheesh.

Me gusta su catapulta... con la beaver tail y mango medio gordo, es muy confortable y fuerte.

Gracias como siempre para sus videos!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice to see you again, very good shooting


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Solid shooting as always Volp. If you are ever in BC-Canada you must come sling with me and Charles. :thumbsup: I do not know if you build those neat forks you shoot but if you do we may need to do a trade in the future if you like to do trades my freind.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome shooting and video Volp. I always enjoy watching your videos, shooting and enthusiasm.

You are a true ambassador for slingshots.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Como siempre amigo me gusta sus videos. Que buen puntaria! Sheesh.
> 
> Me gusta su catapulta... con la beaver tail y mango medio gordo, es muy confortable y fuerte.
> 
> Gracias como siempre para sus videos!!


Gracias Chuck!! Es siempre un gran placer leer tus palabras!

Cuidate Amigo mio



Peter Recuas said:


> Nice to see you again, very good shooting


I am back! :rofl:

Thanks bud


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

BC-Slinger said:


> Solid shooting as always Volp. If you are ever in BC-Canada you must come sling with me and Charles. :thumbsup: I do not know if you build those neat forks you shoot but if you do we may need to do a trade in the future if you like to do trades my freind.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


Hi Matt!! I think this is the first time our paths cross.....and for this reason  Nice to meet you!!!

Canada is in my list, I always wanted to go to in your amazing country!!

I build my personal slingshots 

For this video I used this one http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37994-hammer-soul/

OK my Friend....take care and thanks a lot!!



brucered said:


> Awesome shooting and video Volp. I always enjoy watching your videos, shooting and enthusiasm.
> 
> You are a true ambassador for slingshots.


"thank you" is not enough for what you wrote!!

It means a lot to me!

Thanks a lot a lot Brucered


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Grande Volp è stato un piacere guardarti tirare in questo prezioso video!!!! Sempre grandi tiri!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

grappo73 said:


> Grande Volp è stato un piacere guardarti tirare in questo prezioso video!!!! Sempre grandi tiri!!!


Grazie Grappo!!!!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

h34r: : :king: !!

!

:battle:

Rip


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

P.S.: Hope You win this month with Your "Ear Slingshot" buddy!

I voted for it anyway. :banana:

:thumbsup:

Rip


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

You're always so spectacular. I wish you would show some very simple, elementary technical stuff. How to hold and release sideways, how to aim hammer style. That sort of thing. How to avoid fork hits.
See, I actually hit something yesterday, besides the forks, that is. I hit the sky, and I was aiming at it! I need help and work.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> P.S.: Hope You win this month with Your "Ear Slingshot" buddy!
> 
> I voted for it anyway. :banana:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot my Friend!! I won't win but Your vote made me the winner!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Steve32 said:


> You're always so spectacular. I wish you would show some very simple, elementary technical stuff. How to hold and release sideways, how to aim hammer style. That sort of thing. How to avoid fork hits.
> See, I actually hit something yesterday, besides the forks, that is. I hit the sky, and I was aiming at it! I need help and work.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nice target the sky!!  I loved it

You are not the first to ask me for a video about "technical stuff". I never do it because out there there are so many good videos about techniques, styles.......ect

But perhaps one day I will do it............but with my accent will be hard to understand :rofl:

Thanks a lot Steve32 for your comment!!

Take care

Volp


----------

